# When to order PGwear?



## VivaDaWolf (May 6, 2011)

edit: Ohhh I really should have searched the archives first! Consensus says to wait a few more months : ) I still have cute photos though!

Hi folks, I recently got a baby pigeon - she's nothing fancy, just one you find off the streets. I'm planning for her to be a house bird, no outside visits unless caged (or leashed!) so I am wanting to get the diaper. I have a cockatiel with an avian fashions flight suit (which she hates) but the pgwear looks a lot less restricting because there is less material. On the other hand, its custommade with measurements and I am not sure if I should buy one now or wait. She looks to be about 1 month old? give or take a few days...will she get bigger than that? Is there any way to account for it (for example, measure her now and add an inch or something)? I just want her to get used to something on her as soon as possible, but I do not want to buy 2. 









Here she is! I dont know the gender of course but I am naming it Phoebe so I will just pick 'girl' 









Does anyone know more accurately how old she is? She still has pin feathers on her beak, under her wings, and on her body in some places.









I had just washed her which is why her feathers look like that.

I am trying to wean her too...I picked her up from a lady who was raising it, she fed it cat food and taught it to drink from a water bottle. She gave me a bit of the cat food to use but I found it difficult to keep shoving them one by one in its mouth so I gave a few feedings of exact formula. Today, she was really picking up on pecking by herself, I offered seeds and harrisons pellets but she only learned to swallow harrisons today which is awesome, because thats what I want to mainly feed


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Very Cuuuute...and you are doing a good job. 

4 weeks looks about right. She will get a bit bigger and will fill out quite a bit. I would hold off until maybe around 9-10 weeks old, IMHO.

Great that she likes Harrison's...I feed all my patients and Feral Flock friends pelleted Parrot stuff and for sure they have the best diet around !

She looks quite at home. Thanks for sharing !!!


----------

